# Not one more thing....



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm new to the board here looking for more information.

I've received the diagnosis of an elevated TSH about 2 weeks ago, 6.2 with the range being normal up to 4.5 Since then these things have happened or been changed.

I've had more blood work done Free T3, Free T4, TPO Antibodies, Progesterine level (already had an estrogen level) and a repeat TSH
I've eliminated soy from my diet
I've added a bit of iodine into the diet
My vitamin and supplements are within the normal range for this disease.
I increased my consumption of protein mostly focusing on seafood.
I take my temp 4 times a day and am always below 98. 
I've given up fighting the fatigue and rest more.

I already eat a pretty clean diet, limited grains and only whole grains, no artificial sweeterners, limited carbs and good fats.

I see the endo on Monday...I got in pretty fast because of one small detail...I'm a type 1 autoimmune diabetic on a pump.

I am sure I'll be starting some meds, pretty sure a thryoid supplement and some progesterone.

One of my concerns is what these meds will do to my blood sugar ranges. I'm on estrogen already for about a year and noticed that once I started that I needed less insulin. I've researched all over for any info on this but can't find it.

I had my pity party about a week ago and guess what? No one came! <GRIN> So I'll have to learn another disease to manage.

Any thoughts on the insulin responses to these changes would be appreciated, actually any thoughts would be appreciated

tia

Ressy


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

I just heard back that my results are in and being reviewed by the doc. Hope to have a faxed copy this morning!

Is this not the place to post for information? Did I do something amiss?

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> I'm new to the board here looking for more information.
> 
> I've received the diagnosis of an elevated TSH about 2 weeks ago, 6.2 with the range being normal up to 4.5 Since then these things have happened or been changed.
> 
> ...


Hi there Ressy and welcome!!! Oh, boy are you going to have a balancing act for sure. But, I know you can do this. It just so happens that while not on this board, there are Type I w/ thyroid disease and other autoimmune disorders.

For you, consistancy will be key. Your thyroxine replacement will be titrated to what you "always" do. So, for best results, it will be in your interest to be regimented. I can here you saying, "Oh,Joy!"

We are here for you and thank you for joining.

As per your other post; by all means........we want to see your results and ranges. Yes!


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

Now I'm really confused....Here are the results

TPO AB <6 I think that is the result..it's not in the same spot at the others..range is 0*34
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.5 range 2.0*4.4
T4, Free (direct) 1.17 range .82 *1.77
Thyroxine (T4) 12.9 range 4.5*12.0
Triiodothyronine (T3) 151 range 71*180
Estrogen 82 (supplemented)
Progesterone 0.1 Post menopausal without supplement

Now last week my TSH was 6.2! Same lab!

thanks for your input!

Ressy


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

Opps

I forgot to add that they did another TSH and it was 3.23 this week as compared to the 6.2 last week

Looking forward to your replies

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> Now I'm really confused....Here are the results
> 
> TPO AB <6 I think that is the result..it's not in the same spot at the others..range is 0*34
> Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.5 range 2.0*4.4
> ...


Hi,Ressy. Well, you do have TPO below the suggested range so that does mean something is afoot autoimmune wise. It's is sometimes hard to catch these antibodies at their worst for they do wax and wane. But you do have them.

Mid*range on that Free T3 is 3.2 so you are way low in that department and you must feel awfully tired? Free T4 mid*range is about 1.29 so I would say you are suffering in that arena as well. With TSH @ 6.2, all things point to hypothyroid for now.


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,Ressy. Well, you do have TPO below the suggested range so that does mean something is afoot autoimmune wise. It's is sometimes hard to catch these antibodies at their worst for they do wax and wane. But you do have them.

Mid*range on that Free T3 is 3.2 so you are way low in that department and you must feel awfully tired? Free T4 mid*range is about 1.29 so I would say you are suffering in that arena as well. With TSH @ 6.2, all things point to hypothyroid for now.

*I wondered about that TPO....It's in the low range of the antibodies but they are there. I am tired and I think there is some adrenal fatigue also as it doesn't take much to drain my tank of any energy. I got my self ready and went to a luncheon for my best friend yesterday. I was up and about for about 4 hours. I was tired when I got home but absolutely crashed today..slept the morning away after breakfast and am still in jammies now. I have a very very supportive husband! Did you catch that the TSH this week was 3.23, quite a bit different than last week but I am less tired than last week also.

I'm sure my endo appt on Monday will bring new drugs and lab tests...she's pretty good at taking care of me!

I appreciate your input and I'll be watching for any further info!

thanks

Ressy*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> Hi,Ressy. Well, you do have TPO below the suggested range so that does mean something is afoot autoimmune wise. It's is sometimes hard to catch these antibodies at their worst for they do wax and wane. But you do have them.
> 
> Mid*range on that Free T3 is 3.2 so you are way low in that department and you must feel awfully tired? Free T4 mid*range is about 1.29 so I would say you are suffering in that arena as well. With TSH @ 6.2, all things point to hypothyroid for now.
> 
> ...


Hi Ressy! Yes, I saw that about the TSH and it is doing the same thing as the antibodies. It is waxing and waning and not at all in keeping w/ the Frees as the signals (synapses) are very very mixed up right now. The Pituitary is going nuts trying to figure out what the heck?

You see the endo tomorrow? Is that correct? Will you let us know what the endo suggests for you by way of managing this complex situation? And what might be the cause?


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm back from 2 doc visits today....busy day when you don't have much energy..

The plan is another bunch of blood work in 2 weeks. I'm having some symptons now of hyper and not hypo...tachycardia etc..

She thinks I had some sort of infection and wants to see where the next blood tests settle out. So I'm getting another TSH, Free T3, Free T4 and another antibody test..the other one that is not TPO, Vitamin D level and ACTH and I think that is all. I see her again in about 5 weeks but the lab work is in 3 weeks. She was interested in a couple of articles that I had copied out with some questions, asked to keep the article.

My other visit for for a I & D of a sebacous cyst on my back. All is better there. They don't think that it was a systemic infection as my glucose numbers didn't rise.

Tomorrow's visit is for the gyne for a possible D & C. Hopefully all will be better there tomorrow.

I'm falling apart but I've got some great docs who communicate with each other. They will keep me together body and soul.

Onward!

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> I'm back from 2 doc visits today....busy day when you don't have much energy..
> 
> The plan is another bunch of blood work in 2 weeks. I'm having some symptons now of hyper and not hypo...tachycardia etc..
> 
> ...


Ressy.................sending you giant hugs. Nothing can make the body fall apart faster than thryoid disease. Sad to say but true and I am sure many of our posters here will attest to that.

You know, of course, that we all will be interested in your lab results with ranges intact when you get them.

How are you feeling today? Still beat?


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

Last of the doc visits this morning...No D&C scheduled for now and I got a script for the progesterone, had only been on a small amount of estrogen.

So all docs have been seen and it's now a waiting game. They want to see how the progesterone affects my glucose levels and then wait for the new labs in 3 weeks.

I do feel better today, have been up and about for 6 hours. I am getting that tired feelings this afternnoon so I'll probably just rest for a while.

It may be a long long road but at least I think I'm on the right road

Thanks for the hand holding!

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> Last of the doc visits this morning...No D&C scheduled for now and I got a script for the progesterone, had only been on a small amount of estrogen.
> 
> So all docs have been seen and it's now a waiting game. They want to see how the progesterone affects my glucose levels and then wait for the new labs in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I am glad that you have more strength today. That alone is very good news. Do you have endometriosis?

Just rest and do what you can and don't worry about what you can't do right now.

We "are" here for you. If nothing else, we can at least do that.


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

No endometrisis but everyone is looking at estrogen dominance as one of the factors...hence the first step was to add in some progesterone, see how that works.

I actually didn't get so tired today and managed to make scrambled eggs for dinner for my dd...who had her ortho appointment today and had one sore mouth!

Making dinner was quite an achievement for me, only the eggs and applesauce for her but at least I was not asleep in a chair!

thanks for the replies!

Ressy


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

Just an update here.

It was an estrogen dominance...I ended up with an emergency D & C, anemia from significant blood loss but after a 2 week recovery and a discontinuing of all hormones I do now have a normal TSH!! 1.2 to be exact and all other labs are well within the normal range. arty0009:

I also have hot flashes....but those I can deal with!

I'm sure they will continue testing for a few more months to make sure it's going to continue being normal. They did discover that I have a low vit D but that is an easy cure also.

thanks for the words of support!

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> Just an update here.
> 
> It was an estrogen dominance...I ended up with an emergency D & C, anemia from significant blood loss but after a 2 week recovery and a discontinuing of all hormones I do now have a normal TSH!! 1.2 to be exact and all other labs are well within the normal range. arty0009:
> 
> ...


Well; dang! First, I am sorry to hear what you have been through. Goodness!! {{{{Ressy}}}}

And second, I have mentioned to quite a few women that estrogen dominance can skew the thyroid hormones. Yes, indeed.

So are you off the soy (estrogenic), the estrogen and progesterone supplements?

Are you taking iron?


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Well; dang! First, I am sorry to hear what you have been through. Goodness!! {{{{Ressy}}}}
> 
> And second, I have mentioned to quite a few women that estrogen dominance can skew the thyroid hormones. Yes, indeed.
> 
> ...


I'm off anything soy and all hormones at this point. I see the gyne next week for the final biopsy and checkup. We'll see what he says. I'm pretty sure they are gonna tell me to get a fan....<GRIN>

I'm not taking iron, don't tolerate the stuff but am eating liver sausage from my Amish neighbor and enjoying some nice pieces of beef.

I'm swallowing my vitamin d as fast as I can and it seems to be lifting the fatigue a bit!

I'm getting better!!!!!

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> I'm off anything soy and all hormones at this point. I see the gyne next week for the final biopsy and checkup. We'll see what he says. I'm pretty sure they are gonna tell me to get a fan....<GRIN>
> 
> I'm not taking iron, don't tolerate the stuff but am eating liver sausage from my Amish neighbor and enjoying some nice pieces of beef.
> 
> ...


That is very good news that you are feeling better. Raisins, collards and other dark green leafy veggies are high in iron. We also use cast iron cookware in our home.

Keep us abreast of your progress.

Yeah; a fan!! It better be a big one.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That's wonderful news!! I'm glad you got it figured out and I hope you continue to improve!!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You mentioned previously you were getting some extra iodine. Im wondering how you are taking it and when you started?

For many of us with autoimmune thyroid trouble even a little bit of extra iodine can throw us into a tailspin.

Just curious. There could be a connection.


----------

